# ... News Flash ...



## nickpierce (Dec 10, 2017)

This just in:

God has no religion
Says she "Never has"

Doesn't intend to start one

She does, however,
continue to be available
("Always was, always will be")
on a one to One basis
for consultation
"Anytime,
anywhere
for
anybody"

Now back to our regularly
scheduled blah boring blah


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 10, 2017)

So true, and love the news flash form.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 11, 2017)

> God has no religion
> Says she "Never has"



Should that be "Never had" ?

That 'one to one' stuff is a pretty latter day development, but hey it's a poem, not a history lesson   and only really latter day in terms of the age of religion and Gods.

 I agree with Tues, I like the form and the news is as accurate as most


----------



## dannyboy (Dec 12, 2017)

I too enjoyed the newsflash style - although I might be tempted to change it from "she does, however," to "it appears, however, she will continue...," Just a thought.


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 12, 2017)

dannyboy said:


> I too enjoyed the newsflash style - although I might be tempted to change it from "she does, however," to "it appears, however, she will continue...," Just a thought.



"it appears" takes the voice out of stand alone statement motif into a limp supposition area.


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 12, 2017)

Olly Buckle said:


> Should that be "Never had" ?
> 
> That 'one to one' stuff is a pretty latter day development, but hey it's a poem, not a history lesson   and only really latter day in terms of the age of religion and Gods.
> 
> I agree with Tues, I like the form and the news is as accurate as most



The "Never has"  is the set up for "Always was".

The "one to One" is so that the positions of the two participants can be delineated with the lower and upper case use of "o and O".


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 12, 2017)

nickpierce said:


> This just in:
> 
> God has no religion
> Says she "Never has"
> ...





nickpierce said:


> The "Never has"  is the set up for "Always was".
> 
> The "one to One" is so that the positions of the two participants can be delineated with the lower and upper case use of "o and O".






WOOOOOOOOOSH!!!!!! .................... Insert the sound of crickets..........................  this..... I just don't get..... who is "SHE".... why is she always available...............  consultation? hummm... I must ponder.... insert the sound of crickets .... still pondering, this is sooo mysterious...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 12, 2017)

nickpierce said:


> The "Never has"  is the set up for "Always was".
> 
> The "one to One" is so that the positions of the two participants can be delineated with the lower and upper case use of "o and O".



I think the never has, always was, are distant enough that the slight 'wrongness' is more important, maybe there is another way, such as 'not religious, never was', though that particular way changes the meaning too much maybe.

The o to O is clever, sorry I missed that.


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 12, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> WOOOOOOOOOSH!!!!!! .................... Insert the sound of crickets..........................  this..... I just don't get..... who is "SHE".... why is she always available...............  consultation? hummm... I must ponder.... insert the sound of crickets .... still pondering, this is sooo mysterious...




In an effort to find a wavelength common to us would you be good enough to direct my attention to a poem or two that appeal to you?


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 13, 2017)

nickpierce said:


> In an effort to find a wavelength common to us would you be good enough to direct my attention to a poem or two that appeal to you?




Sure... I am a fan of most of your earlier work.. your poem "For KBR" and many more...


----------



## Kevin (Dec 13, 2017)

"Never has" So, she's a third person talker? Like Karl Malone, or the Hoff. And should it be "..." in front of the quoted words, because it's part of a conversation?

And just as an aside... After two thousand-plus-years I always took these female deity tyoes to be sort of 'pagan' in nature, requiring some sort of dance around the maypole priestesses in gauzy garb ( outlander intro image) for consultation, not Martha, the 150-an-hour therapist you see ever other Wednesday. Don't know if this is like a pc whatchamacallit but I see no linkage to anything in my culture. I'm atheist, by the way, but I think a 'God' news flash would depend on a cultural reference to start with in a lead like this. JAT.


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 13, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> Sure... I am a fan of most of your earlier work.. your poem "For KBR" and many more...



Oh, I see.

"For KBR", I had forgotten that one.

Well alright then, I will keep plodding along.

 I shall now address your original comments.


----------



## shedpog329 (Dec 13, 2017)

Kevin said:


> "Never has" So, she's a third person talker? Like Karl Malone, or the Hoff. And should it be "..." in front of the quoted words, because it's part of a conversation?
> 
> And just as an aside... After two thousand-plus-years I always took these female deity tyoes to be sort of 'pagan' in nature, requiring some sort of dance around the maypole priestesses in gauzy garb ( outlander intro image) for consultation, not Martha, the 150-an-hour therapist you see ever other Wednesday. Don't know if this is like a pc whatchamacallit but I see no linkage to anything in my culture. I'm atheist, by the way, but I think a 'God' news flash would depend on a cultural reference to start with in a lead like this. JAT.




In a recent article I read somewhere I heard the Swedish Church is now formally referring to God as gender non binary....interesting how their going to rewrite that into context? Not sure if its true tho...


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 13, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> who is "SHE".... why is she always available...............  consultation?



"she" is how I characterized the God concept in this piece.
Having been exposed to Roman Catholicism at the impressionable age of six years some of it's philosophy shows up in this work. The "Always was, always will be" availability is a representative aspect of that circumstance.

"consultation" This is an attempt to bring the free will aspect into the do the right thing arena.
Hmm, that doesn't clearly express how I am trying to go from the DO IT OR ELSE posture of organized theology to a two entities chewin' the fat situation.


This seems the right place in my responding to comments (by all) to note the piece is essentially based on the ludicrousosity of any corporeal agency interceding between one and One.


Hope none of this comes across as cross and hopin' I nailed down some of the whooshin' vaguery.


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 13, 2017)

Kevin said:


> "Never has" So, she's a third person talker? Like Karl Malone, or the Hoff. And should it be "..." in front of the quoted words, because it's part of a conversation?



The newscast reader is quoting some material directly from an interview and the " " indicate verbatim remarks. The other text is talking head patter.


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 13, 2017)

Olly Buckle said:


> I think the never has, always was, are distant enough that the slight 'wrongness' is more important, maybe there is another way, such as 'not religious, never was', though that particular way changes the meaning too much maybe.
> 
> The o to O is clever, sorry I missed that.



I see your point.
If I were to go with a more exacting format in this piece I would also need to cap the first "she".
I chose not to do that to allow the gender move from the (fast fading) traditional male designation to enter subtly.


----------

